# Astronomik presents Clip Filter for Canon EOS R, Ra and RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 9, 2019)

> Astronomik Clip-Filter for the mirrorless full format cameras EOS R and RP
> The new clip filters can be used with all lenses on the camera body without any modifications.
> The clip filters are optimized for use with normal camera lenses and telescopes.
> All Astronomik filters are now also available as Clip filters EOS R!
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 9, 2019)

It would be good if they did these as a drop-in for the EF->RF Filter adaptor


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 10, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> It would be good if they did these as a drop-in for the EF->RF Filter adaptor


Would be good as additional product.

But if you use the body directly on telescope there is no use/need of an adaptor.
And these filters are designed for that purpose: body + telescope
And - of course - directly with RF lenses


----------



## tron (Dec 10, 2019)

The issue is they state that at their site that the filters have to be used with lenses f/3.0 or more. So I guess a f/2.8 would be OK but I want to use my Sigma 14mm 1.8. I guess I will have to mail them and ask for details. Anyway I have time until summer (when the milky way will be visible).


----------



## Joepatbob (Dec 13, 2019)

im not familiar with these filters, are these used to make an IR camera functional for typical photography or something else?


----------



## Joules (Dec 14, 2019)

Joepatbob said:


> im not familiar with these filters, are these used to make an IR camera functional for typical photography or something else?


Most of them do the opposite thing, blocking some parts of the visible spectrum to make the faint signals from deep sky objects stand out more in the image.

But they are all different, and they are just filters. This is just a Form factor, so they can do what ever you want. The article above mentions a UV and IR blocking filter, I guess that is indeed meant to make a full spectrum modified model more usable for regular photography.


----------



## tron (Dec 14, 2019)

The ones mentioned in the initial post eliminate a part of light pollution so as to facilitate astrophotography.


----------

